# Remplaçement ipad mini 2



## tony du 08 (19 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai remplacer mon iPad mini 2 qui commence à devenir lent sous ios 10 par un iPad plus grand déjà et j'hésite entre le air 2 ou le pro 9.7 pouces, lequel me conseillerez-vous sachant que c'est pour surfer sur internet, Facebook, twitter, mail etc ?


----------



## tony du 08 (21 Novembre 2016)

finalement au prix du pro et de l'utilisation que j'en ai j'ai obter pour un air 2 or 32go avec une apple smart cover


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2016)

Le Air 2 est et reste un très bon choix, surtout pour ces usages-là.


----------



## macbook60 (28 Juillet 2018)

tony du 08 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaiterai remplacer mon iPad mini 2 qui commence à devenir lent sous ios 10 par un iPad plus grand déjà et j'hésite entre le air 2 ou le pro 9.7 pouces, lequel me conseillerez-vous sachant que c'est pour surfer sur internet, Facebook, twitter, mail etc ?



Bonjour finalement tu as acheté quel iPad


----------



## flotow (30 Juillet 2018)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour finalement tu as acheté quel iPad





tony du 08 a dit:


> [...] j'ai opté pour un Air 2 Or 32 Go avec une Apple Smart Cover


----------

